# When to use box scraper vs blade



## snowmower

OK, don't laugh.

I just ordered the craftsman box scraper which the sides can be removed so that it is just a grader blade. So, my dumb question, when do I use one or the other.

I will be grading a parking lot, so the blade makes perfect sense. But would the box scraper move more gravel, say to help fill in some of the bigger holes.

Sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot. Please move accordingly.

thanks
SnowMower


----------



## Argee

If you have loose material and holes to fill in...that's the time to use the box scraper.....if you want to move material from one side to the other...that's when to use the blade...hope that makes sense


----------



## Ernie

Box blade (scraper) is used to move and break the earth. I think that you use the blade to move loose stuff around. A box blade is one of the most used impliments for landscaping and the blade is for the leveling the gravel in the drive


----------



## aegt5000

snowmower…

A box scraper is like a back blade with sides to prevent the
scraped dirt from falling off the sides of the blade. Box
scrapers work well when you are trying to level a large area
like a future lawn site. They allow you to scrape material from
the high area’s and drag it (in the “Box”) to a low area. Then 
you can lift the blade slightly and deposit you dragged dirt in the
low area.

A back blade has no wings, so scraped dirt falls off the sides of
the blade. This blade works well for doing stuff like dressing 
driveways, where you want to scrape off the top crown and 
redeposit it in the areas the tires ride on. 

You can use one to do the job of the other, it just takes longer.
Hope I was able to help.


----------



## farmallmaniac

Boxscraper is also good for snowremoval.
Ryan


----------



## snowmower

Thanks fellas.

The new GT and toys arrive tomorrow. Can't wait. I may have to relevel my entire back yard ... because I can. 

SnowMower.


----------



## Willie Nunez

snowmover,
I hope you're not too disappointed when you start using your box scraper.
I have lots of experience operating Caterpillar motorgraders(12F and 140G models), and also other earth-moving equipment. Primarily, a blade is used for leveling and processing all types of material, and not for moving material from A to B. Of course, a front blade is used for other purposes. A motorgrader blade is always used at an angle, such that it can "spill" material to the side. This occurs during leveling and during processing.
IMO you will find that your box scraper is a very frustrating tool for moving material. This is because you're dragging the material all the way, and you will frequently lose traction. It's slow going. The best way to move material is to pick it up, as in a Johnny Bucket Jr.
All the above are poor tools for loosening material, such that you can do something with it. If you already have loose material to work with(seldom happens) then it's not such a problem. You will find that trying to break up and loosen the ground is a major problem for a small tractor. In fact, I've given up trying to do it with anything other than a mouldboard plow(using an electric sleeve hitch).
Good Luck, and have some fun.


----------



## snowmower

Thanks fellas, I won't expect too much out of my baby, but after watching Willie torture his and come out unscathed, it is hard not to.

BTW, my baby arrived this morning. To my pleasant surprise, it is a DGT6000 as opposed to the GT5000 I was expecting. Should have paid a little closer attention at the store. 

So, it's time to get her rigged up with the manual hitch (for now) and the box scraper. I'll be sure to snap a pic before I get her dirty.

Snowmower.


----------



## Chris

They gave you a DGT6000 when you originally bought a GT5000?
Wow. Take some pics and let us know your initial impressions of the machine. Thanks, Snowy.

Andy


----------



## Stewart

Is this the one you got???
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&vertical=LAWN&pid=07127612000


----------



## snowmower

The same one but with a 25hp Kohler Pro vs the 27. They didn't offer the 27hp in Canada (at least that is what I was told at the store where I was shopping).

While in the Sears store, they had a GT5K (grey with 6 speed) as a floor model. But I ordered the one I wanted from the broshure with the automatic and 54" deck, not realizing it is actually a DGT6K.

Mind you, a rose by any other name smells just a sweet. I have my doubts there are a whole lot of differences.

Can't wait to hear her purr.

SnowMower


----------



## snowmower

One more dumb question about this (sorry guys, ground engaging is all new to me). 

Let's say I am grading a gravel driveway with the existing gravel (no new pile), would it be best to scrape up dry gravel, or does it loosen up better after a rain?

thanks
SnowMower.


----------



## wjjones

Anyone try one of these garden/ lawn tractor box blades? This is a thread from 2004 but I thought we could re-visit it to get some input on these.


----------



## wjjones

I found one that does not require a lift hitch it is towed instead of carried.


----------



## MBTRAC

Built this over 12months ago & still holding up well having seen some heavy use since construction->
http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/small-drag-carry-scraper-box-blade-21878/


----------



## ljeune

I have owned a box scraper for years and just bought a blade and hope I can do as much work as I did with the box scraper. I did a lot of landscaping with the box and it worked really well. I t was great for filling in holes but now I want a blade so I can move snow easier.


----------



## run415

wjjones said:


> Anyone try one of these garden/ lawn tractor box blades? This is a thread from 2004 but I thought we could re-visit it to get some input on these.


I have had this box grader/blade for several years now. I have a gravel/dirt driveway that is 850' long. I use this a couple times a year on it.The thing works better than anything else I have ever used. I put some weight on it when I first start and turn the blade at the most angle that I can. The front of the angled blade acts like a plow and digs the drive down 1/2 - 3/4" and I run about 6 or 8 inches apart each turn till I have gone the entire width of the drive. Then I go to the lowest angle, not straight, and go from side to side moving the lose dirt from one side of the drive to the other then back again. This leaves it smooth and ready to drive on. I don't go very fast as it will stay on the ground better and not hop around. It takes me a few hours to do 850' but it looks so good when it's done. The box part attached makes it ride high on the ground so I don't use it or the teeth. I take it up to my sons to do his 650' drive as well. WELL WORTH the money I spent on it. Will order replacement parts anytime I need to just to keep the wife happy with a smooth drive.


----------



## PeteNM

I have two blades and one box scraper. None of them are much good if the ground is hard and dry. I took one of the blades and built a ripper for it and it will dig real well. After the dirt is torn up either will do a good job. The blades do a pretty good job moving snow and the box scraper will move dirt. I took the little rippers off as they didn't dig anything anyway. They both do a pretty good job on a driveway especially if it's a bit wet. 

I had a bunch of dirt to move to make a drainage area and this all worked pretty good, with the ripper I made to tear things up and the scraper to smooth things up. I still have one box scraper in the box, never been put together.


----------

